
Douglas Adams on Our Reactions to Technology Over Time - raldu
https://www.fs.blog/2014/05/douglas-adams-reactions-technology-over-time/
======
irrational
I'm 45. I'm trying to think of a technology that has existed for 10 years that
I feel is against the natural order of things. I'm coming up blank right now.

